# NP and Nuclear Stress Test



## dkirkpatrick (Jan 18, 2012)

Can a NP supervise a Nuclear Stress Test without a physician present in the office?


----------



## heggie1@yahoo.com (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes, an NP can supervise a stress test without an MD being present.  Just make sure to bill the supervising codes under the NP only.


----------



## deeva456 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes a NP can supervise a nuclear stress test; however an MD has to be in the office suite during the testing.  This follows under the direct supervision rules and policy.  Check the Medicare on-line only manuals for more information regarding the supervison rules. 

Dolores, CCC CPC


----------

